# East or west...which home is best?



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

I have spent quit a bit of time in the past few months researching lands in the western states, i.e. eastern WA & OR, ID, NV, AZ. The price of land is quite cheap in some of these areas but you might very well have to pay through the nose to get water. Sometimes drilling a well will cost more than the land. I would like to pause my research for a while - maybe not stop completely because my bro and sis live on the west coast - and consider lands in TN, KY, NC, SC etc. Water seems relatively plentiful there and relatively cheap to access. In perusing this and other prepper forums, it seems that these areas have a lot of preppers. Is there some reason for it? These places are relatively close to DC, so fallout from a nuke would be an imminent prospect...possibly radioactive poisoning in the ground water. Am I wrong?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the West Is Best Coast- Of Michigan That Is.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Pengyou said:


> I have spent quit a bit of time in the past few months researching lands in the western states, i.e. eastern WA & OR, ID, NV, AZ. The price of land is quite cheap in some of these areas but you might very well have to pay through the nose to get water. Sometimes drilling a well will cost more than the land. I would like to pause my research for a while - maybe not stop completely because my bro and sis live on the west coast - and consider lands in TN, KY, NC, SC etc. Water seems relatively plentiful there and relatively cheap to access. In perusing this and other prepper forums, it seems that these areas have a lot of preppers. Is there some reason for it? These places are relatively close to DC, so fallout from a nuke would be an imminent prospect...possibly radioactive poisoning in the ground water. Am I wrong?


Fall out from a nuculear event could affect multiple states. I remember someone posting a website that you put in the city and the size of the bomb and it showed how far the radiation would reach. But also when looking at that I think you also need to consider if DC was attacked why would they stop at one city... Every major military and infrastructure centers would also be potential targets.

But back on topic... Land. My wife and I browse the landgrab websites and enjoy looking at large plots of land around the country. I personally want to be within hours ride to the ocean so it limits the search but NC is the one state that keeps popping up. Plenty of water, moderate climate, and farmable/hunting land. But.... I have seen multiple deals in Cali that look AMAZING too. But water comes to play everytime.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

contrary to possible urban legends that keep floating around - there's no areas that will free of nuk fallout in a full exchange .... the only thing about DC and the major cities is the possibility of a terrorist single nuk attack .... those NW states are filled with potential nuk targets .....

you check out that water supply in those SW areas?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Appalachia has lots coming for it for a survival retreat. Just be careful that the water doesn't have acid mine drainage from coal.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

"West" WI is great if you can handle the winters. Lots of fresh water all over the place in my area. No thanks with either coast. One is to populated with idiots, and the other will be radioactive with the stuff washing up from Japan. Plus more idiots and Mexicans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pengyou said:


> I have spent quit a bit of time in the past few months researching lands in the western states, i.e. eastern WA & OR, ID, NV, AZ. The price of land is quite cheap in some of these areas but you might very well have to pay through the nose to get water. Sometimes drilling a well will cost more than the land. I would like to pause my research for a while - maybe not stop completely because my bro and sis live on the west coast - and consider lands in TN, KY, NC, SC etc. Water seems relatively plentiful there and relatively cheap to access. In perusing this and other prepper forums, it seems that these areas have a lot of preppers. Is there some reason for it? These places are relatively close to DC, so fallout from a nuke would be an imminent prospect...possibly radioactive poisoning in the ground water. Am I wrong?


Only you can answer where is best for you.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are places out west I would die for. Absolutely beautiful and teeming with game. We have a very good setup here in Tennessee though, a very......very remote BOL another farm with wells and ponds and a home in a thriving small town.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> There are places out west I would die for. Absolutely beautiful and teeming with game. We have a very good setup here in Tennessee though, a very......very remote BOL another farm with wells and ponds and a home in a thriving small town.


We hope to be moving to east Tennessee later on this year. Just have to sell the homestead here in New Hampshire, and we are GONE.

If anybody is looking for a rural log home with one acre, in the land of "Live Free Or Die", let me know!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pengyou said:


> I have spent quit a bit of time in the past few months researching lands in the western states, i.e. eastern WA & OR, ID, NV, AZ. The price of land is quite cheap in some of these areas but you might very well have to pay through the nose to get water. Sometimes drilling a well will cost more than the land. I would like to pause my research for a while - maybe not stop completely because my bro and sis live on the west coast - and consider lands in TN, KY, NC, SC etc. Water seems relatively plentiful there and relatively cheap to access. In perusing this and other prepper forums, it seems that these areas have a lot of preppers. Is there some reason for it? These places are relatively close to DC, so fallout from a nuke would be an imminent prospect...possibly radioactive poisoning in the ground water. Am I wrong?


Well glad the choices got narrowed down to Texas right quick. Smart thinking on that. God's Country is mostly a desert for them who took 5th grade geography. Aint a whole lot of water to be had..till a person bumps into the grit eaters from E. Texas. They apparently swipe water off the ********* or something. They make bbq with Pine wood ya know? I seen it and have witnesses. So..similar other places in the Great State. You can buy land dirt cheap out around the Big Bend..but you best hold onto the hip pocket when it comes time for a well. It's good but deep. Right before you get to the oil maybe? lol and the monthlies to run it is like an extry bar tab. Then you got areas such as Wise and Wilbarger where there is water not too deep..but its either full of oil field birthed salt water or they been dumping so many tons of nitrogen fertilizer trying to make sterile sand cough up wheat and cotton..it gives everybody who drinks it a big old Kanser. rumor has it if not for Wilbarger County folks the big Cancer hospital in Jouston would go broke. Anyway come to Foat Wurth. We have plenty of water. Avoid Wichita Falls..they have a drought. They are drinkng water piped straight out of the turd grinder as we speak. I do not even drink the coffee up there. Best stick with beer. Hope this has filled in some blanks .


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

...most colorful


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kentucky, Tennessee go there.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

NE stay away from due to politics. Calif same. And so much of the west is serious drought.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Start with the states that allow Constitutional carry.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Diver said:


> Start with the states that allow Constitutional carry.


What is "Constitutional carry"? Are you referring to open carry? Or concealed carry without a permit?

Maine, New Hampshire, and Vermont all have open carry. Vermont allows concealed carry without a permit. Maine and New Hampshire require a concealed carry permit.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

East coast for life!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> We hope to be moving to east Tennessee later on this year. Just have to sell the homestead here in New Hampshire, and we are GONE.
> 
> If anybody is looking for a rural log home with one acre, in the land of "Live Free Or Die", let me know!


Patriot FT

I remember a few months ago you talking about East Tennessee. Well, check out the Maryville area and about 20 or 20 miles from there. Bee-yu-ti-ful place. FYI
Slip


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Mish said:


> East coast for life!!!!


The Boston Chapter of La Raza welcomes you to Massachusetts!!!!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Patriot FT
> 
> I remember a few months ago you talking about East Tennessee. Well, check out the Maryville area and about 20 or 20 miles from there. Bee-yu-ti-ful place. FYI
> Slip


Thanks Slippy. That is one of the areas we are looking at. Right now we are looking in the Morristown-Dandridge-Sneedville-Johnson City areas of east Tennessee.

I don't particularly want to live close to the nuke plants or the TVA dams or Oak Ridge, or any other high value targets.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of me and Mrs Slippy's favorite places is in Walland TN. I wish I had studied more in school and saved more in my life and Slippy Lodge would have been near there. But sadly that did not happen...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I call that "Target Practice"



Mish said:


> East coast for life!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I call that "Target Practice"


You is a blood, huh?!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Methinks it would be much better to expire with my friends and family here in Ohio, Ky, Tn, Michigan, Wi, Ala, Miss, etc, . . . than to wake up one morning and find they are all gone and all that's left is the left coast, . . . and I'm in San Fran.

And I'm not sure which of the two would make me the sickest.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> One of me and Mrs Slippy's favorite places is in Walland TN. I wish I had studied more in school and saved more in my life and Slippy Lodge would have been near there. But sadly that did not happen...


We will definitely check out Walland. You and Mrs. Slippy are welcome at our homestead anytime!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Methinks it would be much better to expire with my friends and family here in Ohio, Ky, Tn, Michigan, Wi, Ala, Miss, etc, . . . than to wake up one morning and find they are all gone and all that's left is the left coast, . . . and I'm in San Fran.
> 
> And I'm not sure which of the two would make me the sickest.
> 
> ...


It could be worse, Dwight. You could wake up and find yourself wearing leather chaps and dancing on the bar at a San Fran gay nightclub. 

Or even worse. You could wake up and find yourself in a threesome with Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein. :cower:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Me is anti-thug. 
Thanks



Mish said:


> You is a blood, huh?!!


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

Diver said:


> Start with the states that allow Constitutional carry.


 Amen!


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> It could be worse, Dwight. You could wake up and find yourself wearing leather chaps and dancing on the bar at a San Fran gay nightclub.
> 
> Or even worse. You could wake up and find yourself in a threesome with Nancy Pelosi and Diane Feinstein. :cower:


 Egads! You ought to write scripts for horror films!!!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Pengyou said:


> Egads! You ought to write scripts for horror films!!!


I would title the film, "A Day In The Life Of A Liberal".


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In all honesty, . . . I would like to take my wife, . . . do the San Diego bay cruise and show her where I did my Navy time there, . . . head up to San Fran, . . . walk across the GG bridge, . . . mosey down to the wax museum if it is still there, . . . and take her on a cable car ride, . . . finish up in the red wood forest, . . . 

Probably have to find a steak house and get one with sourdough bread on the side, . . . 

But I ain't holding my breath until we decide to do that. May never happen, . . . and besides that, . . . it's one long drive out there, . . . and the only other thing I would want to do while I was out there, . . . she won't do, . . . which would be goin' on a sasquatch hunt.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

NV seems to be the most affordable land in the country; 40 acres can be had for $7500 and its not all bad.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Ripon said:


> NV seems to be the most affordable land in the country; 40 acres can be had for $7500 and its not all bad.


Would that REALLY cheap land be near one of the former nuclear test sites?


----------

